# Crissa, Happy 19th Birthday!!!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

woot :leap: 

:birthday: :gift: arty: :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

:stars: HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRISSA!!!!! :birthday:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:stars: :birthday: :stars: :gift: arty:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:stars: :balloons: :dance: :birthday: :gift: :balloons: :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Crissa.

:gift: arty: :balloons: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Crissa!! :birthday: I hope your day is GREAT!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

happy birthday...... :leap: :birthday: :birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons: :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. So far I've gotten to go buy feed for the goats, and help get ingredients for my birthday dinner and dessert. I might be going out with a friend tonight to the city.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: :balloons: :gift: arty: :birthday: :balloons: :stars: :bday: :birthday: 

Happy birthday!! Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Crissa!!! :stars: :birthday: :stars: :birthday: :stars: :birthday:


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

:birthday: :balloons: :balloons:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Crissa have a great day. Shelly


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday Crissa! :stars: :birthday: Hope you have a fantastic day and overindulge on cake and ice cream! :balloons: 




By the way.... this is the best day of the year for a birthday! :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRISSA!!!!!!

Sorry, no Binky babies today :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It's been alright. Spent a while with the goaties, and my mom was going to make me a cheesecake for my birthday but my brother and sister managed to mess her up so it got ruined. :roll: She's going to try again next week. 

Liz~ Darn it! She still has some time! (probably not though, lol)


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you had a good day!! That's too bad about the cheese cake, hopefully you'll get another one though.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry I'm a bit late Crissa!

:gift: :birthday: arty: :balloons: 

Happy Birthday!!!!!!
I hope you get that cheesecake!


----------

